# rogue pumpkin vine?



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I think a stray seed from our pumpkin carving last year actually took root, as I have a vine about as thick as a pencil and 3 or so child's hand sized leaves on it. What are the chances if I take care of it that it will actually grow a pumpkin? It is right next to my porch, and I'm in Houston which is traditionally hotter than hades during the summer...

Any tips? Move it? Leave it alone?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I live in New England and pumpkins require quite a bit of watering. I'm not sure about moving it but watering is a must. We have a local fair that people compete in growing the largest pumpkin. They use plenty of water and move the pumpkin as it grows so the vine doesn't crimp and choke itself off. Maybe someone else can give you better advice. 

Maybe your local garden center can give you advice. Good luck!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I did that a year or so ago, threw all the pumpkin guts in the garden and thought the winter would kill them. It didn't and the pumpkins overran my garden. We had a bunch of pumpkins to carve that year.

I live in Idaho where it gets below -30 in the winter and up to 100 in the summer.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Note to self...never, ever move to idaho


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yaah!! Free Halloween Pumpkins!!! Good luck - I hope they turn out for you.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

My two cents- don't move it. Pumpkins of most types have a taproot that does not like to be disturbed, and it probably would never be as happy anywhere else.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Note to self...never, ever move to idaho


Nice one.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

soaker hose! 
get it a soaker hose. bury it around the vine, under a nice layer of thick mulch. you won't be sorry, cause pumpkins like lots of water. i'm in Georgia where it gets HOT AS HADES too, and this is the best, easiest way to water pumpkins!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I live just north of you in Oklahoma. I've had pumpkins grow from the seeds the kids have dropped outside. The problem is, because of our warmer weather, our growing season starts earlier. And we get pumpkins sooner. I've even had pumpkins ripe for the 4th of July. I stuck a bunch of flags in it and put it out on the front porch. Seeds that come up on their own, not planted by you, are called volunteers. I've never been able to get a volunteer pumpkin to make it to Halloween. They ripen and rot long before Halloween. I plant pumpkin seeds later in the season if I want them to ripen for Halloween. Keep us up to date on how you vine is doing. I'm interested to see how it goes.


----------

